# New Black Market Riot Build



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Got the last bits in Friday and built it Saturday morning. Couldn't stop riding. Can't stop grinning. Thanks for the help...










Booty...









Cranks...









Chainline...









Bling...









And, the obligatory artistic shot...









Build Spec:
2009 Black Market Riot 22" frame
2008 Rockshox Argyle 318 (lowered to 80mm)
Deity Vendetta BB and Cranks (rev 2)
Blk Mkt Revolver Lite sprocket (26T)
Transition Stepdown pedals
SRAM PC890 chain
Transition Revolution 36 wheelset
Transition rear bolted thru axle
Surly single speed spacer kit
Surly 14T BMX cog
Continental tubes
Maxxis 2.4" Holy Rollers (front and back)
Surly 30mm Constrictor seat collar
Deity Tibia 27.2mm seatpost
Transition Park n' Ride Jump saddle
Stolen 1-1/8" integrated headset (Campy 45/45)
Deity Fantom Stem (31.8mm)
Deity Twenty14 bars (31.8mm, 2" rise)
Deity Enoki grips (I love these grips)
Hayes HFX9 rear brake (160mm, semi-metalic pads)

Weight 30.4 lb


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks really good. I like the red and brown on the grey frame. Can you space out the rear cog any to help the chainline? Looks like it could use a couple more mm to straighten out. Also is the tire really huge or is the rear wheel slammed completely.

Very cool. Final weight?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

looks great, keep us updated on how you like it!

and i think you'll really like the argyle up front (i cant really give props to the frame cuz ive never ridden one..., but i run an argyle)


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Chainline is dead straight at 49mm front and back. May be an optical illusion with the slight chain sag in the pic. Kind of looks like it runs in then back out.

Have not weighed it yet, but guessing it's going to be a little on the heavy side. The 36H 36mm wide Transition Revolutions weigh a ton and the 2.4" Holy Rollers don't help, but those wheels should be bomb proof and who doesn't like a big booty.

Rear tire is a 2.4 Holy Roller with ~2mm of clearance of clearance. Rear wheel is just a few mm shy of being fully slammed.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe it was the photo that made the chainline look angled. As long as it lines up then that is great. Yes the wheelset looks to be pretty sturdy.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey really nice build and very swish bike...but after riding and smiling all day Saturday, you already know that, he he he.

You should put up a speck sheet showing all your parts and bits.



Toasted BLT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Chainline is dead straight at 49mm front and back. May be an optical illusion with the slight chain sag in the pic. Kind of looks like it runs in than back out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Maybe it was the photo that made the chainline look angled. As long as it lines up then that is great. Yes the wheelset looks to be pretty sturdy.


Demo,

No offence taken and none meant in return. 

I must have spent over an hour playing with the spacers on both sides of the crank and on the rear hub to get everything lined up front to back, get the crank/chainstay clearance dead even, and still leave 23mm on the left side of the crankshaft to engage the left crank arm. The magic chainline was 49 and I think that number will be permanently etched into the few remaining brain cells I have left. 

The Deity Vendentta cranks were great for dialing in the chainline.


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Hey really nice build and very swish bike...but after riding and smiling all day Saturday, you already know that, he he he.
> 
> You should put up a speck sheet showing all your parts and bits.


Thanks!

I will try to post the spec sheet tomorrow.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a beaUTY!!!!


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks!

I added the build spec to the original post. I'm still grinning...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

You send it to me ASAP...ill be grinning to lol, he he he.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

No offense onmy part either. Still looks amazing.


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> That looks really good. I like the red and brown on the grey frame. Can you space out the rear cog any to help the chainline? Looks like it could use a couple more mm to straighten out. Also is the tire really huge or is the rear wheel slammed completely.
> 
> Very cool. Final weight?


Weighed it yesterday, 30.4 lb. Not too bad. Turned out a little lighter than I thought it would with the Revolution 36 wheels and the 2.4" Holy Rollers. It will probably loose ~0.25 lb when I drop back to the 2.2" Holy Rollers.


----------



## sean-kienapple (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey man whats going on??
Bike looks dope!!
Just wondering this may sound dumb but; did you get the frame seperate from everything else? because I went to order the frame from my bike shop and they said the riot frame doesn't come in that color, only the full riot bike does. Im just like wtf?? thats horse ****.

oh and how much did that head set cost you? looks sick man!


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

sean-kienapple said:


> Hey man whats going on??
> Bike looks dope!!
> Just wondering this may sound dumb but; did you get the frame seperate from everything else? because I went to order the frame from my bike shop and they said the riot frame doesn't come in that color, only the full riot bike does. Im just like wtf?? thats horse ****.
> 
> oh and how much did that head set cost you? looks sick man!


Yes, bought the frame and all the components separate and built it up myself. The grey frame is sold as a frame only. If I recall correctly the Stolen headset was ~$30. It's really a Cane Creek headset with a Stole top cap. Cane Creek makes a pretty good integrated headset.

Good luck...


----------

